# We found a starving puppy..



## ZoeRipper (Jan 19, 2010)

And we fed her and gave her water.

She's soooo pretty.

She's afraid of people.

I'm guessing her owners aren't the nicest of people.

And I know EXACTLY who her owners are.

They should be prepared for some law enforcement at their door VERRRRY soon.


----------



## beginner entomologist (Jan 19, 2010)

Cute little puppy!  

I can't understand why anyone would ever do anything to harm their pets.  It's awful.


----------



## ZoeRipper (Jan 19, 2010)

I whole heartedly agree.

I'm one of those people who can see humans being torn apart, brutally murdered, etc without being phased.

But when you hurt an animal, that's when I get MAD.


----------



## sbugir (Jan 19, 2010)

OMG, how can someone do that to a puppy as beautiful as that one... Makes me sick.

Get those feds after em


----------



## Davis.Nguyen22 (Jan 19, 2010)

OMFG! That puppy is so cute! Cuter than my little Chihuahua!

And I remember I found this really cute dog walking around my neighborhood so I brought it in my house, and my brother said he recognizes it and it's the person down the street's dog. So i brought it to them, and they said "Thanks." and shut the door on me. Next day, I find the same dog walking the streets. I return it to them AGAIN. They do the same exact thing. I told them to be more careful with the dog. NEXT WEEK, I find the same exact dog, AGAIN! So I asked them If I could keep it, and they said yes.


----------



## revmdn (Jan 19, 2010)

I'll take her.


----------



## 3.1415926 (Jan 19, 2010)

Animal abusers are pretty immoral I sometimes wish that amimals will throw Motov cocktails at them.

Pet owners suffer from the stupid things that these people do which is why indian stick insects and snakehead fish are banned.


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 19, 2010)

Awwww.... she's alwful cute. I hope she gets better situated soon, and the people responsible step up and do the right thing... either take care of her or give her up for adoption.


----------



## Mantibama (Jan 19, 2010)

I wonder if that's a purebred blue merle australian shepherd. I've got a friend who owns a couple and they are such obedient, intelligent, and beautiful dogs. They're supposed to cost a fair amount as well. I don't understand why anyone would own one just to mistreat it.


----------



## ZoeRipper (Jan 19, 2010)

Bryce said:


> I wonder if that's a purebred blue merle australian shepherd. I've got a friend who owns a couple and they are such obedient, intelligent, and beautiful dogs. They're supposed to cost a fair amount as well. I don't understand why anyone would own one just to mistreat it.


I've no idea.

She's beautiful.

But oh soooo skinny.

If you look at her from above you can see each individual rib.


----------



## Rick (Jan 20, 2010)

Bryce said:


> I wonder if that's a purebred blue merle australian shepherd. I've got a friend who owns a couple and they are such obedient, intelligent, and beautiful dogs. They're supposed to cost a fair amount as well. I don't understand why anyone would own one just to mistreat it.


My neighbor has an aussie and it does look like one. Cool dogs. Course he leaves his in the backyard all the time with no dog house. She begs me to give her attention when I am out there and whines when I am playing with my dog. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## revmdn (Jan 20, 2010)

That kind of dog needs a lot of attention and stimulation, they are bult to work.


----------



## ZoeRipper (Jan 20, 2010)

Well she came begging at our back door for more food and lovins, and boy did she get some!

(Her owners let her run free, or she escaped from their backyard.)


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 20, 2010)

Rick said:


> My neighbor has an aussie and it does look like one. Cool dogs. Course he leaves his in the backyard all the time with no dog house. She begs me to give her attention when I am out there and whines when I am playing with my dog. &lt;_&lt;


There's a bunch of "aussie" breeds out there, Rick. This one probably is an Australian cattle dog or has some of that breed in him (aside from being the right shape, that black patch over his eye is typical). I live in cattle country, and these dogs are working dogs out here. They are called "heelers" because they drive the cattle by actually biting their heels. Ouch!


----------



## sbugir (Jan 20, 2010)

Blue Heeler?

Definitely not an Aussie Shepherd.


----------



## ZoeRipper (Jan 20, 2010)

I've no idea what she is.

But she's back today.

We gave her more meat and dog food and water.

She's inside right now...

Oh, and went back out.

We've left the door open for her.

My friend Mariah is going to adopt her and the other dogs that her owner has.


----------



## 3.1415926 (Jan 20, 2010)

hive her a veterinary check up


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 20, 2010)

lemmiwinks said:


> Blue Heeler?Definitely not an Aussie Shepherd.


Yeah. The Australian and American kennel clubs call them an Australian cattle dog, but they are also known as a blue heeler, "Hale's heeler"(I think) and where Robyn comes from, a Queensland heeler. Some have the blue merle coloring that Bryce mentioned, but it's not a breed requirement. They have red merles now, too.


----------



## sbugir (Jan 20, 2010)

PhilinYuma said:


> Yeah. The Australian and American kennel clubs call them an Australian cattle dog, but they are also known as a blue heeler, "Hale's heeler"(I think) and where Robyn comes from, a Queensland heeler. Some have the blue merle coloring that Bryce mentioned, but it's not a breed requirement. They have red merles now, too.


Ahh okay.

Nonetheless, great dogs.


----------



## Rick (Jan 20, 2010)

Forgot to mention, that dog is far from starving.


----------



## revmdn (Jan 20, 2010)

PhilinYuma said:


> Yeah. The Australian and American kennel clubs call them an Australian cattle dog, but they are also known as a blue heeler, "Hale's heeler"(I think) and where Robyn comes from, a Queensland heeler. Some have the blue merle coloring that Bryce mentioned, but it's not a breed requirement. They have red merles now, too.


Yep, no offical different distintion with color. Don't see many around here.


----------

